# Strawberry Kokanee



## Twill87 (May 17, 2015)

Last year me and my brothers bought a Pontoon and completely restored it. We hit Strawberry just about every Saturday and really got into the Rainbows and Cutts. We have set our sights on Kokes this year and just wondering would mind passing along some tips. Trolling speed and depth? Can you catch them on pop gear and a worm or is the best chance with a dodger followed by a squid? Any info to help us get started would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Twill use the search function (top right hand of page ) and you can get probobly all the info you need.Just type in kokanee at strawberry.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I know nothing about Koke fishing, but I saw that the DWR recorded a seminar from a few weeks ago. Might be a place to start.


----------



## woundedjew (Jan 6, 2011)

I have caught a few on leaded line and a bright colored spoon down around 40-60 feet. Most have best luck with a down rigger to keep down at that depth. Trolling anywhere between 1.8-2.5 mph. Even when targeting the kokes , we still pull in alot of cutts. More Cutts than kokes actually but thats been our best luck for them


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its about temperature not depth... jus'saying.


-DallanC


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Fish on the Soldier Creek side. Look for all the boats and start there. 

I like a white pearl hoochie behind a pink dodger. Put a gulp maggot on the trailing hook.

If you want to catch kokanee consistently, you need very soft very slow action rods. If you don't have those rods, probably 90% of the fish you miss when you get a hit were kokanee.

You can catch kokanee with pop gear but usually not with a worm. You'd need a spinner like a wedding ring or an assassin spinner, something like that. 

Depth varies day to day and week to week. A fish finder can help a lot. Early in the season, I'd fish from 10-40 feet. My first 2015 kokanee a couple weeks ago came 12 feet down and 12 feet behind the boat.

PM me with specific questions. I'll get you on them.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Lately guys have been catching them at 8-20 feet depth in the upper water column because the water is still cool, we caught ours on pop gear with a Gulp minnow as well as a traditional trout spinner with a worm. This was at the gorge so it may be different at other bodies of water.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I often use a trick on this and other forums, the site search in google. It tends to give more relevant results than the search on the actual site. You can put this in the google search:

site:utahwildlife.net strawberry kokanee

or

site:utahwildlife.net/forum/6-general-fishing-questions/ strawberry kokanee

or

site:utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/ strawberry kokanee trolling

Yes, it does just search that particular subforum when you add them to the address.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I do that frequently as well. Searching sites through google is something I do almost daily.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

nocturnalenemy said:


> I know nothing about Koke fishing, but I saw that the DWR recorded a seminar from a few weeks ago. Might be a place to start.


 That video helped me for my first fishing trip to Strawberry in over 30 years.

They were shallow last Saturday, about 10-15 feet.


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

This year I have got Kokes from about 10' of a planerboard to down 40' off the downriggers
got the biggest one on the Strawberry side(3lb) but catch more on the SC side 
It is a hit and miss finding them. kokes like 52 to 54 deg water temp.
and there is not any of that around.


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

Pink or Orange dodger with Smelly Jelly, followed by a Pink or Orange Squid about 30 feet deep.


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

Was at Strawberry got a lot of kokes today.
3 downriggers were set at 22' down to 35' 
so got kokes between 22 and 35 ft also was using a leaded line did not catch a koke on it got some bows and cuts on it.
(did not stack lines)


----------

